# Which cage is most suited for harvest mice? HELP!



## milites (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been looking at getting some harvest mice, currently ive got 2 cages (Had rodents in the past) Which would be best for harvest mice and how many could i own in the cage.... thanks for the help!

1)
























or

2)


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My friend has 6 harvest mice and hers are house in perfecto tanks and ex terro tanks only. There that small they'd get out of that gerbil cage you have with the wire top. And if you were to house them in that rotastack cage you'd never get to see them.
Tanks all the way for harvest mice and they like plenty of branches to climb,lots of natural substrate and hay to nest and hide in. 
My friend uses small budgie water drinkers as she found that there tongues were too small to push the spout to make water come out.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh and males have to live alone as they will fight and bite tails of the other males. Females can live in large groups fine.


----------



## milites (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks alot! Ill look around for a tank then  By any chance do you know if there active during the day or night?


----------



## milites (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for that advice too!


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

Excellent advice already given 

They are active pretty much all the time - bursts of heavy activity, then followed by some sleep. I have a pair of boys that are fine together, littermates, but they did start as a trio and disowned the third. Females are safer to keep together as already stated. 

I'd personally try for an exo-terra if you can - opening from the front means you are more likely to be able to keep them friendly, as if you are going in from the top that is what a predator would do. Exo-terras come up all the time second-hand.


----------



## milites (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! Ill look around for an exo-terra cage enclosure


----------

